# Atlanta, GA Specialty



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Is anybody attending the Specialty on Saturday, February, 4? 

I will be there Friday evening thru Sunday! Would love to meet up with any members that might be showing in conformation, obedience, agility, or just going?? :


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Best of luck to you.... I'm close enough and I sure wish I could go and cheer for all of you, but will be at a wedding that weekend in Florida. My husband's old roommate didn't consult me on the wedding date.....


----------

